# Weekly Photo Challenge #35 for Week of 3/13/16



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2016)

This week's theme is - sharp - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 13, 2016)

SHARP as a tack.

but ya know when you look real close a tack ain't as Sharp as you think unless you poke yourself with one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sharp as a knife. 
I kinda like to go outside the box, but no one here would cooperate. I'll let you know what I was thinking when the challenge is over.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2016)

Ya'll came out of the box early!  Good start Mike - tack hurts worse with a dull point!  Like them custom knives Mandy - they look sharp in more ways than one!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 19, 2016)

*Say cheese!*

Sharp cheddar.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2016)

I was going to get my son to put on his suit and tie. Sharped dressed man.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2016)

cut my hand on a many cans


----------



## kc6bsm (Mar 19, 2016)

A sharp # 2


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2016)

Awesome ideas on your shots ladies!  Old tin cans are mighty sharp and the point on that lead looks dangerous!  Good ones!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2016)

Good ones, yáll!

I shot a number of "sharp" shots last week, but selected this one to share.  Just reach down into that bucket to grab a handful if you think they ain't sharp... 

Nikon D3, Sigma 15-31 @ 31mm, f/10, 1/160th second, ISO 200, handheld, existing light, slight crop.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2016)

Good shot of them point sharp things Rip!  Love the color contrast.


----------

